# 1975 Schwinn continental



## schwinnguyinohio

I found this in a store today , not sure if they have any value but it was so clean I had to get it . Looks to be all there. Still dusty from years of sitting .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Sorry for duplicate post , can one be removed please .


----------



## fordmike65

@Schwinn499


----------



## GTs58

Very nice example, and the best color to be had.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Really , brown is desirable, I wouldn't have thought so but good to hear, would it be Sierra or chestnut brown


----------



## GTs58

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Really , brown is desirable, I wouldn't have thought so but good to hear, would it be Sierra or chestnut brown




That's Root Beer.


----------

